# A Look At Star Trek Kit Releases for 2010



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Thought you guys would be interested.

http://www.spotlighthobbies.com/wwwboard/bbs27/3051.jpg

http://www.spotlighthobbies.com/wwwboard/bbs27/3052.jpg


----------



## miraclefan (Apr 11, 2009)

:woohoo::roll:


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Some Questions.

Is the 1/1000 TOS E a reissue and is there anything different about it?

What scale is the 1701D in? Oh, wait, it's an AMT reissue. Any changes?


----------



## miraclefan (Apr 11, 2009)

Warped9 said:


> Some Questions.
> 
> Is the 1/1000 TOS E a reissue and is there anything different about it?
> 
> What scale is the 1701D in? Oh, wait, it's an AMT reissue. Any changes?


One is 1:1400 the other is 1:2500. & I can only prey R2 did some 're-tooling' on the 1:2500 ships. (and PLEASE let them come with Aztec decals)


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

A few pics


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

And a few more


----------



## aric (Jun 23, 2009)

What is the Pilgrim observer?

Stand-alone Sci-fi kit, something NASA proposed, from a series I'm not familiar with?

I'm clueless on this one.


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

Here:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=174774

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=111787

It's part of the great 'coulda, woulda, shoulda' talk about post Apollo NASA in the 1970's. While possible, in that era, it never received anything even approaching a paper study. Nyrath's excellent site features it half way down this page:
http://www.projectrho.com/rocket/rocket3u.html


----------



## miraclefan (Apr 11, 2009)

YAY! The 1:2500 TREK kits do come with AZTEC decals!:woohoo:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Holy crap, Pilgrim Observer coming back.

My mind is officially blown once again.

I seem to recall this scaled out to pretty close to 1/144 (based on the Fat Apollo, IIRC), and Revell recently re-released their 1/144 Saturn V....oh, getting ideas, yes I am.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Steve H.

I can hear the wheels turning all the way over here!

Keep'em rollin' rollin' roooolliiin'... (just gave away my age I think). Something you young guys wouldn't understand!

hal9001-


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

Wow! just wow !


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

1/1400 and 1/2500 for the TOS _E_ and TMP refit? If so thats just too small for those ships for my liking. 1/1000 was as small as I was willing to go.

I'd prefer a TOS _E_ and TMP refit in similar scale as the old AMT TOS _E_. I guess I'll just have to hang in for the 1/350 TOS _E_.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

They ought to do the E-C in full 1:1400th scale.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Magesblood said:


> They ought to do the E-C in full 1:1400th scale.


I agree, it would be nice. But it _is_ cool to see the 2500s coming out with aztek decals! I already have about 6 of each of those, but may have to buy more just for the decals!

Thanks for the pics, Hank! So nice to see the build ups!!


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

Warped9 said:


> 1/1400 and 1/2500 for the TOS _E_ and TMP refit? If so thats just too small for those ships for my liking. 1/1000 was as small as I was willing to go.
> 
> I'd prefer a TOS _E_ and TMP refit in similar scale as the old AMT TOS _E_. I guess I'll just have to hang in for the 1/350 TOS _E_.


The 1/2500 scale worked out well since it was a) a standard scale and b) allowed ERTL to produce all 6 Enterprises in one scale at a reasonable price. 

It's pretty much the same with the 1/1000 scale. It's a standard that modelers can live with. More so than the odd scale (1/532?) used for the first AMT Enterprise.

Besides, anyone can build big stuff. It's the small stuff that the most challenging!

Jim


----------



## aric (Jun 23, 2009)

1/1000 is OK, but I really like the Star Trek ships in the 18"-22" (1/650ish) size range.


----------



## miraclefan (Apr 11, 2009)

Have they (R2) shown the NU-ENTERPRISE yet?


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Just the box art so far.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

:woohoo: They are repoping the K7. I wonder if it will still have the little "E" and of course it'd be even better with a little klingon cruiser too.


----------



## Trekkie75 (Mar 29, 2009)

So 2010 is shaping up to be the year of the re-pop at Round 2. 

I was hoping for a brand new 1/1000 Reliant, but at least I know the 1/350th TOS E is on its way for 2011 as far away as it still is. 

Although I understand R2 has to get a bunch of fast and easy cash makers out there for them, and that means loads of AMT Enterprise re-pops...


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

this is incredible! thank you everybody at R2!
y'know, the few years hiatus from the shelves might have been exactly what they needed to build up demand for these kits. 
between r2, moebius, pegasus, and monarch , this is going to be a fantastic few years for us.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Bring on the _Galaxy_-class _Enterprise_!:woohoo:
I love building that kit!


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

razorwyre1 said:


> ...this is going to be a fantastic few years for us.



Fantastic years? Absolutely! Expensive years? Absolutely! Complaining? Absolutely...not!

Time to reassess my armor kits. Again.

Hal9001-


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Trekkie75 said:


> I was hoping for a brand new 1/1000 Reliant


Don't forget that these announcements are just for the *FIRST HALF* of 2010. We still don't know what they have planned for the *SECOND HALF* of the year. Those announcements will probably come at Wonderfest.


----------



## miraclefan (Apr 11, 2009)

derric1968 said:


> Don't forget that these announcements are just for the *FIRST HALF* of 2010. We still don't know what they have planned for the *SECOND HALF* of the year. Those announcements will probably come at Wonderfest.


When's Wonderfest?


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

Wonderfest is May 15-16


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

I thought the Nu Enterprise was coming out in the second half of 2010.


----------



## Bradleyfett (Jan 22, 2003)

K-7 and Enterprice C!!!! I've been wanting to build these for years, but never had the guts to drop the cash for them!

M


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

PixelMagic said:


> I thought the Nu Enterprise was coming out in the second half of 2010.


Nope. It's due in the first half of 2010. It may end up being late in the first half, but first half is the plan as of now.*


*Subject to change without notice.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Bradleyfett said:


> K-7 and Enterprice C!!!! I've been wanting to build these for years, but never had the guts to drop the cash for them!


You do realize that the Enterprise C that was announced is the small 1/2500 scale version originally released as part of the second 3 Enterprise Set, right?


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

derric1968 said:


> Nope. It's due in the first half of 2010. It may end up being late in the first half, but first half is the plan as of now.*
> 
> 
> *Subject to change without notice.



Humm ok. I just had read on Trekmovie that it would be the second half.


----------



## Landru (May 25, 2009)

This is great news


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

PixelMagic said:


> Humm ok. I just had read on Trekmovie that it would be the second half.


According to Linda at Starship Modeler, the new movie Enterprise is scheduled for the 2nd quarter (April-June) of 2010. At least, that what she says HERE.

Also, I think I saw a photo of the box at iHobby that had a sign next to it with the same date, but I can't find it right now.


----------



## Bradleyfett (Jan 22, 2003)

derric1968 said:


> You do realize that the Enterprise C that was announced is the small 1/2500 scale version originally released as part of the second 3 Enterprise Set, right?


 
Didn't realize that- drat! I'll still be (somewhat less) happy to get an E-C of any kind since I really like the design. Still very excited about the K-&!!

Hey- what scale would the K-7 kit be?

M


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Pilgrim Observer is great. But I see they package it as a Space Station now. It used to be an interplanetary explorer. Still has its' atomic engine.

"so what is this thing? Well the middle spins around, so it must be a space station thingy."


----------

